# Michigan - Arctic Sectional Snow Pusher



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have (4) snow pushers for sale. All (4) are the same, Arctic Sectional snow pusher, 10 foot. Skid-steer mount. All very good condition, new cutting edges. Asking $4,900 each. Located in Auburn Hills, Michigan.

Please reply to this ad or call 248.891.5575.


----------



## Domg0228 (Mar 3, 2020)

Patrick34 said:


> We have (4) snow pushers for sale. All (4) are the same, Arctic Sectional snow pusher, 10 foot. Skid-steer mount. All very good condition, new cutting edges. Asking $4,900 each. Located in Auburn Hills, Michigan.
> 
> Please reply to this ad or call 248.891.5575.
> 
> View attachment 200697


Are these still available??


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Domg0228 said:


> Are these still available??


Hey Dominic, welcome to plowsite


----------



## Domg0228 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello. How are you


BossPlow2010 said:


> Hey Dominic, welcome to plowsite


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Domg0228 said:


> Hello. How are you


Doing well, there's a bunch of
Guys from Michigan here, most of the Good threads are in the networking and off topic sections


----------



## Domg0228 (Mar 3, 2020)

So what about those push boxes? They still for sale? How old are they? How much for 2?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Domg0228 said:


> So what about those push boxes? They still for sale? How old are they? How much for 2?


I would call the number and ask Pat, I'm sure they are.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes, pushers are still available.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Snow pushers are still available, we have (3) available. If interested please send message.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Got a 14’ for sale, or just the 10’s?


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just the 10's for sale.


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Price reduced by $700. Each unit is $4,200.


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Patrick34 said:


> Price reduced by $700. Each unit is $4,200.


Could you send me a few more pictures of the available pushers


----------

